# R4Pick.com is not responding and/or not sending item.



## Sinistral89 (Mar 5, 2014)

I ordered myself a Gateway from R4Pick.com on 16 january. I still have not received the Gateway card.   It has been almost two months.  I have emailed them several times but they won't respond to my emails. Has anyone else had any trouble with them and any tips on how to proceed? 

Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## Sinistral89 (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with R4pick.com? I guess I have to try getting in touch with them. Dunno if I can get my money back :/


----------



## Sinistral89 (Mar 11, 2014)

Broderick said:


> trash


 

It would be really wierd that my email went to their spam box since I am using their contact form thing on the website... I'll try again and if they haven't replied by the end of this week I will see if my bank can help me get the money back.


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2014)

hello,

I will try to get in touch with this store to see if I can help you out.
I have received similar complaint from another user.

Sinistral89 can you send me your tracking number and order details so I can get in touch with them


----------



## Costello (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't find the other subject on R4Pick but I Have contacted them to inquire about two undelivered order

I have received a reply from them today


> Hi,
> 
> 
> So sorry for any inconvenience!
> ...


----------



## Sinistral89 (Mar 31, 2014)

Costello said:


> I can't find the other subject on R4Pick but I Have contacted them to inquire about two undelivered order
> 
> I have received a reply from them today


 

Thanks for the help Costello. The finally answered me on thursday.


----------

